# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Istanza di tratt.ne in pubblica udienza

## kennedy08

L'istanza va presentata alla Commissione Tributaria giusto?
E per l'ufficio niente?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'istanza va presentata alla Commissione Tributaria giusto?
> E per l'ufficio niente?

  Se è un'istanza separata dal ricorso, va notificata all'ufficio, senza bollo, e poi depositata, in bollo, in commissione. 
ciao

----------


## kennedy08

> Se è un'istanza separata dal ricorso, va notificata all'ufficio, senza bollo, e poi depositata, in bollo, in commissione. 
> ciao

  Si in effetti hai ragione lo devo notificare all'ufficio ma dopo il deposito in Commissione. 
Confermi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si in effetti hai ragione lo devo notificare all'ufficio ma dopo il deposito in Commissione. 
> Confermi?

  No. Prima mandi la raccomandata all'Ufficio, e poi lo porti in Commissione.

----------


## kennedy08

> No. Prima mandi la raccomandata all'Ufficio, e poi lo porti in Commissione.

  Allora va bene litighiamo un po'.
Io dico che prima bisogna depositarla in Commissione in bollo e poi notificarla alle parti.
Pero' vabbe' se non vuoi litigare faccio che hai ragione tu....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Allora va bene litighiamo un po'.
> Io dico che prima bisogna depositarla in Commissione in bollo e poi notificarla alle parti.
> Pero' vabbe' se non vuoi litigare faccio che hai ragione tu....

  
Io non voglio litigare.  :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> Io non voglio litigare.

  Peccato. :Wink:

----------


## f.p

> Io non voglio litigare.

   

> Peccato.

  ... è venerdì sera .... non gliela fa più a litigare ... anche se ha ragione!!  :Smile:  
Ciao

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> Io non voglio litigare.

  Su su
Si notifica in bollo all'ufficio e poi si deposita in Commissione, come il ricorso

----------


## kennedy08

L'atto deve essere depositato alla Commissione *e* notificato alle parti.
articolo 33

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'atto deve essere depositato alla Commissione *e* notificato alle parti.
> articolo 33

  D'altronde, che vada prima notificato all'Ufficio e dopo depositato in Commissione, viene fuori anche da un discorso logico.
Prima si mette al corrente la controparte della intenzione di chiedere la pubblica udienza, e poi si deposita in commissione.   :Smile:

----------


## maxrobby

Quota Danilo e Valeria.
La richiesta di pubblica udienza, se non contenuta nel ricorso introduttivo, deve essere depositata in carta legale nella segreteria della commissione PREVIA notifica della stessa (in carta semplice) all'ufficio convenuto in giudizio. La notifica deve essere eseguita almeno 10 giorni liberi prima della data fissata per la trattazione.

----------


## fsdn2003

Quoto prima notifica alle parti e poi depoito in commissione.. :Smile:

----------


## studiovera

> Quoto prima notifica alle parti e poi depoito in commissione..

  A quanto pare è proprio come diceva Kennedy prima si deposita in Commissione e poi alle parti. In Segreteria stamattina avevano le idee MOLTO CHIARE!
Io avevo prima notificato alla parte e pertanto posto il bollo su questo originale ... ho ricomprato il bollo .... poi mi hanno chiesto la copia della ricevuta di consegna alle parti .... "..ma come"  ho detto " se dovevo consegnarla prima a Voi ??"... :Cool:

----------


## sindoni

> A quanto pare è proprio come diceva Kennedy prima si deposita in Commissione e poi alle parti. In Segreteria stamattina avevano le idee MOLTO CHIARE!
> Io avevo prima notificato alla parte e pertanto posto il bollo su questo originale ... ho ricomprato il bollo .... poi mi hanno chiesto la copia della ricevuta di consegna alle parti .... "..ma come"  ho detto " se dovevo consegnarla prima a Voi ??"...

  
Ove richiesta con apposita istanza con atto separato, dovrebbe essere notificata alla parte costituita e poi depositata in Commissione con ricevuta di avvenuta notifica. Qualche volta ho fatto così e nessuno ha avuto modo di 
ridire. In genere la trattazione  in pubblica udienza io la richiedo nell'atto introduttivo della controversia.
Saluti.

----------

